# Which Old Smokey size grill is the best, also best charcoal amounts for each size?



## jaybird1103 (Sep 3, 2014)

I decided to sell my RiverGrille and I may think of getting an Old Smokey Grill. I was wondering what size would you recommend and which one was the best size.

I also want to know how much charcoal briquettes or lump charcoal should I use in an Old Smokey BBQ grill? How much is best for the #14 Small model (13" grill, 11.5" charcoal grate), the #18 Medium model (17" grill, 14.5" charcoal grate), and a #22 model (21" grill, 19" charcoal grate)?

I'll probably get the Old Smokey if I cant get either the Stok Drum or Tower Grills or the Char Broil 800 with the charcoal tray that adjusts with a crank.  With the Old Smokey, you have a grill that has been made in the same location in Houston, TX since 1923.

I am welcome to any suggestions and comments.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello Jaybird.  I have used an Old Smokey for years.  I have the 18 but I would buy the 22 If I were to get another.  As for how much charcoal: it depends on what you are doing, grilling or smoking.  We get asked about that often.  Mostly you will just need to get your smoker and experiment with it to answer that question.  Some folks dismiss the Old Smokey because it just looks cheap but I have done butts, brisket, chicken and turkey in it with no problems.  Good luck with the new smoker.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

